# 7-gallon tank, a newbie setup



## htjunkie (Jul 15, 2012)

Went to a pet store to pickup dog food, couldn't pass by this Fluval Chi fish tank, I know it might not be the most functional tank but it looks very nice on a desktop. I've put down some gravel at the bottom and some fake plants and a stone piece in the middle.

Not sure how to post a link here to my gallery but I did upload a pic there, still trying to navigate the forum properly.

I had little experience about 20 years ago when I was little, to have some goldfish in a tank but lack of knowledge how to treat the water properly, poor fish they didn't live long. Ever since I didn't get back into it until now, I do always want a fish tank just so I can look at it and the family likes that too.

Now that I know I have to prepare the water and everything, I already put in water conditioner as per instruction, as well as the bacterial solutions into the water. These 2 bottles came with the tank, not sure if I need to get something else. It's been 3 days now and I was hoping there's a way to test the water to make sure it's all good before I go and get some fish.

Given the size of the tank, I'm thinking maybe 2 very small fish, a snail to clean the bottom of the tank. If there's room to allow to fit a shrimp, I'd like to try that too. But again I don't want to overfill and do it properly this time.

I'm also thinking if it goes well, I will setup a similar one in the office. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Chris85 (May 20, 2012)

I agree that these are pretty neat looking setups. My local pet store has one of these with blue sand and fake grass, and they use it to display bettas. The bettas always seem very happy in there and love to swim around in the grass, and the current seems low enough not to disturb the bettas. They must be popular because it is a different betta in there every time I go in(which is at least every other day).


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

Betta and snail would be the easiest combination. You could always do all shrimp as well. There are a few types of schooling fish you could get away with, but I wouldn't suggest it.


----------

